# Has AW Given Up on the Super III?



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I received an e-mail burst from Bud's HO advertising an AW sale he is having. Listed in the $10 section are six models of the Super IIIs, with the other two models at $15. How the mighty have fallen.

Even though I collect cars, these never appealed to me since they are their own animal - bodies that do not mount on any other JL/AW chassis. But I'm guessing that at these prices, AW is blowing them out and that this will be the end of the line for the Super III.

Anyone have definitive news?

Joe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good question. I don't if AW is throwing in the towel on the Super III.

At the '08 Autofest AW had an 1/18th scale Diecast line they were showing. In a display case there were a number of slot car bodies. And brouchures on plastic model kits. Plus I've heard talk that Mr. Lowe is working on a RC car. And he was going to buy back the Johnny Lightning Diecast line, but it didn't happen.

The Super III recieved a good review from a magazine, can't remember which one, but the article is on AW's website. I have one of them and it has it's issues. Maybe AW has it back in the garage (so to speak) working out some of the issues before a second release.

From what I've seen and heard AW has a few irons in the fire. Time will tell. Randy.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I won't buy super 3's if they were 15 minutes from my house(bud's is 16minutes)BUT YO! HE got some deals on a.w.(But super three's maybe worth it if your a long term collecter.maybe)


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Part of the problem with the super IIIs were AW never followed through with anymore desirable cars after the first release?

Everyone got stuck with the generic paint schemed stock cars.

Why AW didn't just put the super III bodies on the xtraction chassis is beyond me.....

Why build yet another chassis that runs questionably at best and then in regards to getting replacement parts are they even available?

Stick with what you know with the t-jets and xtractions.....

AW needs to produce more of the '66-'67 novas.

They were a pretty good seller with not enough produced.

I think personally the super III is a lesson in what not to do.....

Just my 2 cents.....

Sorry but I 'm just speaken the truth...........

Just sayin'

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

BRPHO said:


> Part of the problem with the super IIIs were AW never followed through with anymore desirable cars after the first release?
> 
> Everyone got stuck with the generic paint schemed stock cars.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't apologize for any of what you said man, what little I saw of the Super III's, they really kinda sucked. Why on earth do you create a chassis that you can't run every other body created by the company on?


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Not to bash AW but for the amount of money and time AW put into developing the Super III chassis, I think it could of been better spent and used elsewhere on more bodies for t-jets and xtractions or for some better QCing on their part........

What exactly was the Super III developed to compete against other than itself?????

The only car they produced I was even mildly interested in was the 2 older stang bodies and they sold out so fast that maybe it was a blessing that I never ended up buying one......

I have to question also why they made those bodies just to fit that chassis unlike other manufacturers bodies that fit a wide range of chassis.

You kinda shoot yourself in the foot by limiting your products produced that way......

I guess some questions will never be answered or are not meant to be understood?

Just seems like a poor business decision I think but then again until I have and run my own business I guess I will really never know?????

Hopefully the powers that be have the answers that we all seek.....

Only time will tell......

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The total lack of spares is probably a good indication that the Super III will be a collector shelf queen forever. 

There were obviously problems with the Super III design, things that could have been worked out with additional R&D. Hard to say how much money AW put into the development of the Super III only because it inherited a number of aspects of existing designs. Generally speaking, trying to break into the higher end of the market requires some refinement and evolution which AW did not have the luxury of paying for, in time or in money. The AW product development and distribution is loosely modeled after the die cast market and the Super III just did not fit that model.

There are some notable innovations on the Super III, mainly the molded polymer motor magnets with neo tractions, an arrangement that Tomy later employed on the Mega G. The one off body was a detractor to many, but again, not unique. The Tomy Turbo and SRT narrow chassis and the Tomy Mega G 1.7 all have one of a kind bodies that fit on no other chassis made by the same or other manufacturers. Once Life-Like nailed the COT NASCARs, any hope of AW picking up that potential market fell off the table unless they go after the smaller team liveries. 

I hope that someone does put out some pickups and shoes springs for the Super III. That would at least make them runnable and serviceable using parts designed for other products.

Kudos to AutoWorld for breathing new life into the hobby and taking a shot at delivering new product into the inventory. They've filled a big void and revitalized an important segment of the hobby. The Super III, nice try, but incomplete, so far, maybe forever.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I think AW was planning on putting the S3 in race sets.
The average kid used to modern HO cars would throw
away the cars in the dupes of hazzard set or have his
mom take it back to the store.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I do hope that AW is ironing out the lumps in the SIII. I have 2 of them and I was able to get them to run pretty well. I finally managed to adjust the brushes properly, I totally scrapped the tires, wheels, gears and axles in favor of Super G+ rear axles and pinion gears with XT wheels, Supertires, and O-rings. I think if they just tweak the pickups properly, re-mold the gears, and fit them with standard brushes and barrels (with the current adjustable set up in a tuneup/hopup kit) that would solve a LOT of the problems we're having. The SIII does have some level of potential if they take the time to refine and develop it. 

What Ill never understand is why they took the path of designing something from scratch, having no such prior experience. They already copied the M/T and T-jet chassis pretty much exact. So it would seem to me that the next step would be taking an existing inline and instead of copying it, simply evolving it a bit. The Supermagnatraction chassis as-is stacks up pretty well among inlines. When they modded it for the blazin brakes, cats eye and speed shifter chassis, the ability to fit a rear axle with gear saver was a MAJOR upgrade. If theyd have taken that basic design with a copy of the Super G+ rear axles/gears, and modified the front axle arrangement to eliminate the stubs and redesign it to accept the X/T style pin axles and work in a standard and long wheelbase position, that would be the hot ticket. Use a female body tab arrangement with adapter clip like the SG+ and that chassis would be perfect. Its a reliable design that runs fast, handles great and isnt too clamped down with magnetic grip.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Please let it stick around*

I like the wheelbase options in the S-III. I've tooled a couple of resin bodies just for that longer wheelbase settings! I've had quite a bit of luck with the S-III as well. It needs tweaking, but everything I buy gets tweaked, so it's not any different in that aspect. I just needed some time to learn what was unique to that chassis. With some work, I have it running with my LL and Mega G cars and almost up to par with SG+. I think part of what has grabbed my interest is the challenge to make it work as well as everything else. So far, so good, I hope it's around long enough for me to continue the enjoyment of the tinkering!

-Paul


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> They already copied the M/T and T-jet chassis pretty much exact.


The Tjet 500 is NOT an exact copy of the Tjet. It is close but the motoers are different, the top plate is different, the wheelbase is longer and of course the metal it way different on the electricals.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm boggled by the question of why AW made a completely new and different chassis. All of the other slot maker's chassis's were new and different when they first hit the market. Randy.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

oddrods said:


> The Tjet 500 is NOT an exact copy of the Tjet. It is close but the motoers are different, the top plate is different, the wheelbase is longer and of course the metal it way different on the electricals.


Well youre right in that theyre not completely interchangeable. But what I mean is that beyond a few minor tweaks, such as the end gear being plastic instead of brass, and the different materials and such, its like what, 98% the same thing? 

Redesigning an existing piece such as my suggestion would mean some notable changes and/or improvements. Ever put a Tyco TCR slotless chassis next to an Aurora SpeedSteer? Thats what I mean. The tyco clearly copies a good portion of the aurora's layout but there are some very significant changes. AW/JL t-jets dont differ from the 'real' ones in that respect, IMHO. Outside of the neo magnet, that is.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would like to see the S3 Nascar bodies on an Ultra G Xtraction chassis. Of course, hind sight is......well.... releasing those body styles in the last year of their existence was ... well... Hey maybe they can use them for an ARCA series? 

Who drives in ARCA?
Rich

What ever happened to ASA?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I saw the $10 Super III advertised and was tempted. I did not take the plunge because of the lack of replacement parts. When the pickup shoes need to be replaced, what would I do?
So the one Super III that I own sits in a box and I don't forsee owning any others.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

So you have an S3 That will need spare parts.....
Seems to me that 10.00 is a good price for all the spares you get in just one purchase,
plus an extra bod to customize? :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

joez870 said:


> So you have an S3 That will need spare parts.....
> Seems to me that 10.00 is a good price for all the spares you get in just one purchase,
> plus an extra bod to customize? :thumbsup:



good point Joez


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*but*



joez870 said:


> So you have an S3 That will need spare parts.....
> Seems to me that 10.00 is a good price for all the spares you get in just one purchase,
> plus an extra bod to customize? :thumbsup:


But $10 is high for a pair of pick ups.... :lol:
(The part that will wear 1st...)


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

$10 for another complete car will not prompt me to purchase the car. What happens when I need the second set of pickup shoes... another complete car purchase for $10... if they are available.
Sorry, if replacement parts are not available then I won't be adding to my collection.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> The Supermagnatraction chassis as-is stacks up pretty well among inlines. When they modded it for the blazin brakes, cats eye and speed shifter chassis, the ability to fit a rear axle with gear saver was a MAJOR upgrade. If theyd have taken that basic design with a copy of the Super G+ rear axles/gears, and modified the front axle arrangement to eliminate the stubs and redesign it to accept the X/T style pin axles and work in a standard and long wheelbase position, that would be the hot ticket. Use a female body tab arrangement with adapter clip like the SG+ and that chassis would be perfect. Its a reliable design that runs fast, handles great and isnt too clamped down with magnetic grip.


 My guess is that the Super III will become a display only car because of the lack of spare and/or interchangeable parts. As a collector, it's tempting. As a runner, it has no appeal.

The few Aurora SuperMagnation based chassis I have run had way too much downforce for my liking. I found them undrivable on original Aurora L&J track as once they broke loose from a standstill, they were gone. They drove better on Tyco track as it seems to have less downforce. They also have very strong pickup shoe springs which rely on the downforce to compress them enough for the front tires to touch the track. If the magnets come off the rails, even slightly (which occurs on sharp curves), the springs uncompress and pop the chassis out of the slot.

We all have our preferences; mine is for the little or no downforce chassis. I found the SuperMag downforce to be at least the equal of the Tomy Super G which is probably the strongest magnet car I've tried (except for a few really strong Marchon chassis).

Joe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Even though I collect cars, these never appealed to me since they are their own animal - bodies that do not mount on any other JL/AW chassis. But I'm guessing that at these prices, AW is blowing them out and that this will be the end of the line for the Super III.
> 
> Anyone have definitive news?
> 
> Joe


I HOPE SO.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Super III was made to appeal to the Patriot/ SG+ and other high magnetic downforce crowd. It was a good idea that was poorly executed. Maybe AW will try again in a while. But if/when you do, AW, you have to have replacement parts available (pickup shoes, shoe springs, comm brushes, comm springs, gears, etc). In the meantime I hope AW will crank the same bodies out to fit the XT cars.


----------

